# mmtask.exe error



## tonyaleeann (Mar 18, 2007)

:4-dontkno PLEASE HELP, I don't have a clue. Everytime I start my computer (WinXP) I get an error box containing this, "mmtask.exe Unable to Locate Component, Application failed to start because MMVCP70.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem." I don't know what application it is telling me. I'm pretty new to this computer and the internet so let me know everything I need to know or you may have a link that would take me to a new downlad, that may fix the problem. If you could help me out soon, I'd appreciate it. It's bugged me for-ever!! 

Thanks....:wave:


----------



## Aelobin (Feb 12, 2007)

mmtask.exe is MusicMatch Jukebox. It detects when a cd is inserted or removed (if autorun is disabled) to update it's display.

You could try reinstalling MusicMatch Jukebox from:

Or if you dont want it to do this, you could take it off the startup list (or stop it automatically starting in the services manager).

Or if you want autorun to be re-enabled you can change the registry key back.


----------

